# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Swiss Army Knife or Plier Multi-Tool?

## sgtdraino

It seems like the current trend in survival is away from the classic "Swiss Army" type knives, towards the many various folding plier-type multi-tools. I have even found myself trending towards these mult-tools and away from Swiss Army knives.

My question is, does this really make sense? My Victorinox Swiss Champ is smaller and lighter than most of the plier tools out there, and yet contains more tools than any of them, and the tools are just as big. With the plier tools, you get some substantial pliers, but considerably fewer other tools. Are pliers that important to survival, that they justify eliminating other tools?

And this isn't coming from a plier tool hater. I have Leatherman, SOG, Gerber, and Victorinox plier tools as well.

So, thoughts?

----------


## crashdive123

I prefer my Leatherman Wave.

----------


## dilligaf2u2

I have several SAK's I carry one in my keyring and use it more then I do the Leatherman I carry. 

I never considered it a choice between the two. I carry both. 

Each has its use and why limit yourself to just one! 

Don

----------


## sgtdraino

> I prefer my Leatherman Wave.


Certainly we have our personal preferences. I was just wondering if there was something I might be missing. Some reason why the plier tools seem like they're prefered.




> I never considered it a choice between the two. I carry both.


Heh. Generally, I don't! I normally carry my Swiss Champ SAK with my SwissTool Spirit. And yet, there is a fair bit of redundancy between the two. I think I would like to carry the absolute minimum amount of stuff needed to get the job done.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess the reason that I prefer the plier type multi-tool is the pliers.  I use the tool daily for my regular job, so I've just become very comfortable with it.  As far as in the woods or camping, again I rely on the pliers quite a bit.  Be it using them as pot holder. removing something from a fire, assisting in pushing a threaded needle through canvas, or a myriad of other tasks.  For me, I guess it's just a comfort thing and what I've grown used to using.

----------


## RangerXanatos

The reason I perfer the plier multi-tool is for a reason Crash stated:  removing something from a fire.  A lot of times when I cook, I just open the top of a can and place it in a fire.  When it's warm enough, I just use the pliers to remove it out to cool enough to eat.

----------


## Fargus

I love my Leatherman Charge. A bit on the heavy side, but it combines a bunch of useful tools that would weigh in more (plus take up a lot more space) if carried around individually. I've never cared for the Swiss Army brand. I had one many years ago (forget the exact model) and I found the build quality unimpressive. The steel of the blade didn't seem that great and it got loose with time. Also, it never really sharpened or held an edge all that well. I consider them more of a gadget than a useful day-to-day tool.

----------


## sgtdraino

> I use the tool daily for my regular job, so I've just become very comfortable with it.


That makes sense. I'm curious, what sort of job do you have that you use pliers every day?




> As far as in the woods or camping, again I rely on the pliers quite a bit.  Be it using them as pot holder. removing something from a fire,


Ah, now this *is* a good point. While a Swiss Champ does have pliers, I don't know that they're big enough to haul things in and out of a fire.




> The reason I perfer the plier multi-tool is for a reason Crash stated:  removing something from a fire.  A lot of times when I cook, I just open the top of a can and place it in a fire.  When it's warm enough, I just use the pliers to remove it out to cool enough to eat.


Very good point. I will also add that many of the plier tools have locking implements, and generally the implements on a SAK do not lock.

Interesting experience you had with SAK, Fargus. Personally I have always found Victorinox to be of the highest quality. On the other hand, I have generally found Wenger to be somewhat lacking. Perhaps your bad experiences were with Wenger SAKs?

----------


## crashdive123

> That makes sense. I'm curious, what sort of job do you have that you use pliers every day?



I work in the pest control business.  Opening access panels, equipment upkeep, digging and exploring around homes.....comes in handy.

----------


## Sam Reeves

> I love my Leatherman Charge. *A bit on the heavy side, but it combines a bunch of useful tools that would weigh in more (plus take up a lot more space) if carried around individually.* I've never cared for the Swiss Army brand. I had one many years ago (forget the exact model) and I found the build quality unimpressive. The steel of the blade didn't seem that great and it got loose with time. Also, it never really sharpened or held an edge all that well. I consider them more of a gadget than a useful day-to-day tool.


Thats the crux of the whole thing right there. All multi tools are basically a bunch of light duty tools in one package. They are handy but they have there limits. I've broke a few. You never really know what you'll run into like pulling a nail out of something after you have already broke the head off the nail. I always try to keep a pair of Kliens near by just in case.

----------


## Fargus

> Perhaps your bad experiences were with Wenger SAKs?


May well have been. I no longer have the knife, so can't check. I didn't realize that there were two different manufacturers allowed the branding rights. It just soured me on SAKs. I've looked over the more recent offerings/models that I would guess are from Victorinox (I'll have to recheck) and am not really impressed with their features for my particular needs. The Charge is perfect for me. Thanks for the info on that though! I was probably unknowingly lumping models from both manufacturers together.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I use a SAK everyday now. Before I retired I had a pair of Klein snips on my belt 24hrs a day. I could do anything with them, have worked for days with the snips as my only tool. I always have a SAK on me, but still have a dozen pair of snips around that I use. A SAK, Klein snips & Klein linesman pliers work for me. (took a year to stop wearing snips all the time)

----------


## Gray Wolf

I'm with crash, I prefer my Leatherman Wave, to me best made . They're Extremely durable, with locking tools.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

I can't vote.  I'm biased.  I think the multipliers like Leatherman are probably better, and I have the Leatherman Supertool.  However, I've had a Swiss Army Knife that I bought when I was in the 3rd grade (I'm 26 y/o), and it is still in great condition.  It has served me well over the years.  It's in my pocket right now, as it is everyday, while my multipliers are off in my personal truck.

----------


## crashdive123

Ah go ahead.  Jump out on a limb.  Take a risk.

----------


## Rick

Crazy that you should post this. Just today, I made the decision to toss the multi-tool and start carrying my Swiss Army knife again. As long as I've carried the tool in my pack I've yet had the NEED to use it. We can all find a reason to use what we carry but do you have a NEED to use it? I have an aluminum pot handle that is far lighter than the multi-tool and my P-51 can opener does that job just fine. Beyond that, I've just been hossin' dead weight around.

----------


## skunkkiller

I carry both leatherman on my belt and swiss knife in my pouch . the leatherman see more use.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

> Crazy that you should post this. Just today, I made the decision to toss the multi-tool and start carrying my Swiss Army knife again. As long as I've carried the tool in my pack I've yet had the NEED to use it. We can all find a reason to use what we carry but do you have a NEED to use it? I have an aluminum pot handle that is far lighter than the multi-tool and my P-51 can opener does that job just fine. Beyond that, I've just been hossin' dead weight around.


An aluminum pot handle?

----------


## Rick

Yeah. Mine is made by Primus. It came with my Litech cookware. It weighs like nothing. 

http://www.wildernessdining.com/su733931.html

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

> Yeah. Mine is made by Primus. It came with my Litech cookware. It weighs like nothing. 
> 
> http://www.wildernessdining.com/su733931.html


Ahhhhhhhhhh.  I thought you meant the handle off of an old aluminum pot.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Crazy that you should post this. Just today, I made the decision to toss the multi-tool and start carrying my Swiss Army knife again. As long as I've carried the tool in my pack I've yet had the NEED to use it. We can all find a reason to use what we carry but do you have a NEED to use it? I have an aluminum pot handle that is far lighter than the multi-tool and my P-51 can opener does that job just fine. Beyond that, I've just been hossin' dead weight around.


But that's carrying an extra piece of equipment (looks big too) when it's already in your leatherman. I guess it depends which Swiss Army knife you have, combining both for weight.

----------


## Rick

That's actually close to life size. But it weighs ounces. Fieldmaster on the knife.

----------


## DOGMAN

Lately, I have been carring both.  I found this really cool four inch Swiss Army knife with a lockblade, and its bad to the bone. Also, whomever lost it really, really knew how to keep it sharp as well. It only has a few key features and is rather slim For a Swiss Army knife

----------


## Rick

Probably the Outrider(?)

----------


## smokelessfire

i was going to buy one of the lockblade swiss knives, but when i inspected it, it was dull, even the point was dull, right out of the box. 2 more were the same way, so i said forget it. buck knives weren't much better. i suppose its because some buck knives are made in china now. not all, but some. i opted for a folding locking buck that had only 2 features, a knife and a saw. the saw works ok, but the sawblade is too wide, and gets hung up in wet wood. a swiss saw blade is narrow and goes right through.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Leatherman actually makes some good folding knives that are like tanks. Steels used include: 420HC, 154CM and S30V. Blade lengths are 3.1" and 2.8".  

www.leatherman.com/products/knives/default.asp

----------


## 91g-dub

I didn't vote because I have a few of each that I use frequently.

EDC is a SAK during the week to the office, weekends I have the Leatherman on my belt and the SAK in my pocket.

Both are usefull tools but for different functions.

----------


## smokelessfire

does the saw on the leatherman cut branches well? i mean, is it like the swiss army one , or more of a serrated blade?

----------


## Gray Wolf

> does the saw on the leatherman cut branches well? i mean, is it like the swiss army one , or more of a serrated blade?


No it's not a serrated blade, it's a saw. I think it cuts extremely well for it's size. And on the Wave which I have, there is a straight blade, a full serrated blade, and a saw blade (plus other tools). All the tools lock open, a big plus, even the scissor locks open, and it's the best quality scissor I've seen. You don't have to open the wave to get to the 2 blades the saw and the file/sharpener, their on the outside, which to me is a big plus too.

----------


## Rick

The more I read this post the more I'm coming to the conclusion not to carry either one.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

for camping / survival: definitely the swiss army type
for home / work: definitely the leatherman multitool type

why? because the multitools have a greater chance for mechanical failure, and the pliers do not add that much help in a survival situation. all I would need while camping is a knife, can opener, and tweezers (sometimes missing from multitools)

on the other hand, while at home and work; I often use the pliers, screwdrivers, and enjoy showing off my leatherman. this is not as successful when using a swiss army knife.

personally, i have found the 2 knives that fit my every needs.
- my leatherman skeletool for home/work, as it has the pliers, screwdrivers, knife blade, and bottle opener i need and no extra stuff that i dont like can-openers and wood saws.
- my swiss army knife for survival; as it has a nice blade, can opener, and lots of other extra stuff that come useful when it is my only appliance around. also, it is easy to clean and has never presented problems mechanically.

just my 2 cents

----------


## sgtdraino

I haven't voted yet, but am leaning towards SAK. *However*, that said, I did just cut myself the other day through a careless error, because the tools on my SAK do not lock.

----------


## canid

i like the leatherman type multitool. i loved my leatherman, and not only because it was a groundscore. i found myself using the needlenose pliers constantly as well as the wire cutters, and it eliminated the need to carry two wrenches for my bicycle. before that, i had a nice gerber one, which was infinitely more ergonimic, so i think i'll invest in one of those the next time i'm in the market.

what supprises me now is the lack of multitool devices with a somewhat more substantial blade.

----------


## Capt.Canuck

> I prefer my Leatherman Wave.


Same - I bought the original Leatherman back in '91, and now have the Wave.  

I loved the original and it never let me down, but the Wave is a big step forward.

----------


## Beo

I carry a Winchester multitool, like a leatherman but its real sturdy with lots pf useful tools.

----------


## gourdhead1997

Had to vote for the multitool pliers. I am service tech and have a whole van full of tools and still probably use my multitool 90% of the time. Saves a trip to the truck! I have abused mine pretty badly and it is still in wonderful shape. I feel the weight is negligible as opposed to an SAK. Just my opinion. I couldn't do without mine.

----------

